# Tandems in the sky



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

Got the big bikes out on Monarch Crest over the weekend. GREAT trail for the tandems (Well, OK great on ANY bike...), 99% rideable, grunt climb to the ridge, and descents just tech enough to keep you on your toes :eekster: Great weather, and nice tacky trails with all the recent rains. Such a cool ride.

Get your comments in to the Forest Service on the proposed closure!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, I could just see, or not see I guess, my wife on the back doing her nails and NOT pedaling up all the hills!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

very cool pics!


----------

